# Rear delts 3 times a week?



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

Rear delts are lagging bad and ive realised that im not getting that wide look because ive totally neglected them. My split is Chest/biceps, Back/triceps, Legs shoulders. I want to hit my rear delts and get some decent size on them but Im wondeing if adding 3 sets of rear delt flyes and 3 sets of facepulls after each session is too much or would it be ok to bring them up to shape with the rest of my shoulders?


----------



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

Personally I'd say it would be overtraining them, I'd start on them first during my shoulder days if they were lagging and try some different exercises to see what works best when you find what suits you then start your session with them and push yourself


----------



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

Yeah to be honest i only added rear delt work to my shoulder routine 3 weeks ago so not enough time to see any real progress yet. I might just do them on shoulder day and after back/triceps, so it will be just twice a week, see how that goes.

Does anyone have any tips on how to do rear delt flyes correctly? I dont really feel it in my rear delt when i perform them. I feel it more when i do facepulls.


----------



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

Search it on YouTube mate you will see plenty of videos where you will see good form


----------



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

Yeah just did, i think ive been locking my back which results in more of the upper back working, if you let your arms drop and focus on bringing your elbows back slowly its supposed to focus more on rear delts, just tried it and definitely feel it more, just shows how important form is.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

james90 said:


> Rear delts are lagging bad and ive realised that im not getting that wide look because ive totally neglected them. My split is Chest/biceps, Back/triceps, Legs shoulders. I want to hit my rear delts and get some decent size on them but Im wondeing if adding 3 sets of rear delt flyes and 3 sets of facepulls after each session is too much or would it be ok to bring them up to shape with the rest of my shoulders?


There's nothing wrong with training them more, in fact that is what everyone should be doing with whatever lagging muscle they have.

Go for it! Overtraining is a myth along as you don't train the same muscle 2 days in a row.

Do more volume if you want them grow fast and keep your reps very high.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Big Man 123 said:


> There's nothing wrong with training them more, in fact that is what everyone should be doing with whatever lagging muscle they have.
> 
> Go for it! Overtraining is a myth along as you don't train the same muscle 2 days in a row.
> 
> Do more volume if you want them grow fast and keep your reps very high.


How will very high reps encourage fast muscle growth compared to medium reps 10-12 with a slightly heavier weight but still with strict form??


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> How will very high reps encourage fast muscle growth compared to medium reps 10-12 with a slightly heavier weight but still with strict form??


For me 10-12 reps are high reps and 4-6 reps are medium reps.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Fair enough, I just thought very high reps would be 20+


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Fair enough, I just thought very high reps would be 20+


My bad, language problem 

You just remembered me of Tom Platz Squating 238 kg for 23 Reps. Insane...


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit (Nov 29, 2013)

Everyone should be training rear delts. You'll find your bench is helped greatly by rear delt work.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Rob_bigman_smit said:


> Everyone should be training rear delts. You'll find your bench is helped greatly by rear delt work.


Really, how?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I train my rear delt 3 times a week, but only once 'hard'

IMO you should ALWAYS do rear delt work before pressing. Facepulls and single arm cable work is my preference.

Think about a bench press. When you have 100KG over your head, where are the forces going in your arm?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Rob_bigman_smit said:


> Everyone should be training rear delts. You'll find your bench is helped greatly by rear delt work.


lol snap, just started writing the same thing


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Do rear delt rows. These enable you to use a decent weight which is something the other exercises don't allow.

Get in a position to do bent over rows with an EZ bar. Instead of gripping the bar grip the plates - use tri-grip plates of similar. Row the bar to your lower chest rather than your waist emphasising a squeeze in your rear delts.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Dark sim said:


> Really, how?


Just about to ask the same...not doubting, but really want to find out why.


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

a strong functional rear delt is essential for shoulder health and posture.

Often its lagging because people don't really know how to focus on it properly. I would definitely train rear delts on back day, with an additional session on chest/shoulder day. flys laying face down on a slightly inclined bench are one of my favourite ways to isolate it. Takes all body and shoulder movement out of the equation and puts the tension right where you need it


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit (Nov 29, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Really, how?


Rear delts are a stabiliser muscle in the bench press. Also strong rear delts will help you pinch your shoulder blades together, giving better form when pressing.


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit (Nov 29, 2013)

Also face pulls are a good rear delt strengthener


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Rob_bigman_smit said:


> Everyone should be training rear delts. You'll find your bench is helped greatly by rear delt work.


good advice...


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

james90 said:


> Rear delts are lagging bad and ive realised that im not getting that wide look because ive totally neglected them. My split is Chest/biceps, Back/triceps, Legs shoulders. I want to hit my rear delts and get some decent size on them but Im wondeing if adding 3 sets of rear delt flyes and 3 sets of facepulls after each session is too much or would it be ok to bring them up to shape with the rest of my shoulders?


Wouldn't do it every session but adding these exercises in twice a week with a couple of days rest in between will work. Everyone has areas they need to improve on so good work on noticing yours. Best thing you can do is add them in to other sessions but make sure you have enough rest in between  Scott


----------

